# delaminating plastic bumper - how to fix?



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi, on my 1997 Burstner the side bumper (more of the skirt at the side) has started to de-laminate.

The bumper has a thin plastic coating which over the past 12months has started to de-laminate. Air and water sits under the thin plastic and its getting worse.

I have a plan to carefully cut the de-laminated area away and then seal it with some clear bumper resin like this stuff http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261603005449

Does this seem like the best fix or does anyone have a better idea?

See the photos of the problem.

All help greatly appreciated.

Steve


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Steve 

Looks to me like the panel has been clear lacquered and it has not taken, if indeed the panel is plastic that might be the reason why as you need special primers.

Is it just a very thin layer that is coming away.

The stuff in the cartridge from Ebay is just epoxy resin I imagine so not sure how good a job that will do as it's more for repairing cracks.

Difficult to say much more without seeing it.

Martin


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks Martin

Yes it is more like a lacquer.

So I could perhaps cut the lifted areas away and paint this stuff on?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HYCOTE-CLEAR-LACQUER-400ML-FREE-TRACKED-POST-/151357731077

Ideally I want to seal the edges of the good lacquer and stop it getting worse.

Steve


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Steve

Might work. Might be difficult getting the lifted stuff off without the rest coming with it.

Martin


----------



## dmet (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi Steve

I had the same happen to my back bumper on the motorhome, I took the bumper of and took it to a repair garage to have the work done, it was the lacquer coming away, looks like it was never a good job from new, the sprayer had to blow the loose lacquer of with an air line, said it wouldn't look right if he had to sand down the bumper, the whole job cost me about £180 I think

Dave


----------

